# Well here is Ms.Nattereri's PICTURE!!!!



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

OK OK I lied no pic. BUT she let me record her voice with my new digicam. This is what she said in reply to you guys seeing her picture.

EDIT: I dont think so buddy


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: wtf ?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Damn you!









Get permission next time >_<


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Owned by the lounge queen!!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

She soun pretty hot?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> She soun pretty hot?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, I sound like Im 12.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

you are 12


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Innes said:


> you are 12
> [snapback]791463[/snapback]​


Well I guess the cat's out of the bag on that one


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

sorry lol didnt know it was a secret


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Nope, I sound like Im 12.
> [snapback]791453[/snapback]​


with a scratchy voice.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I missed it


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> She soun pretty hot?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...She does! Wait till she has a sore throat. Her cute raspy voice brings it up an extra notch!


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Well I guess the cat's out of the bag on that one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cat w/ a hair ball in itz throat...


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Truth be known, she's a booze hag. The raspy voice comes from chain smoking. Scraggly, greasy, gray hair, severe acne...did I mention her goiter?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Heh its funny how she changed her mind. She said I could post her voice--what a waffle!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Filo said:


> Heh its funny how she changed her mind. She said I could post her voice--what a waffle!
> [snapback]791764[/snapback]​


I was joking. I didnt know you would take something like that seriously. Especially after I told you I like to keep my privacy. I thought you would respect that.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

ProdigalMarine said:


> ...She does! Wait till she has a sore throat. Her cute raspy voice brings it up an extra notch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nooo not that again









I was so sick that month.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow sorry you missed it guys. She has the one of the hottest voices around!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Wow sorry you missed it guys. She has the one of the hottest voices around!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I Agree :nod:

Karen, was it my fault you had a raspy voice that day? Was it my fault that I needed a soothing voice after a night of rampant alcoholic binging? Actually, that was my fault, but it wasn't my fault you were sick and I happened to call. You can thank fate!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> with a scratchy voice.
> [snapback]791546[/snapback]​


Like a finger nail on a chalk board


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

psychofish21 said:


> I missed it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me to


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Truth be known, she's a booze hag. The raspy voice comes from chain smoking. Scraggly, greasy, gray hair, severe acne...did I mention her goiter?
> [snapback]791699[/snapback]​


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

alan said:


> me to
> [snapback]792030[/snapback]​


Me also, damn!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Like a finger nail on a chalk board
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hes only saying that sh*t cause he called me right after I woke up yesterday


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Hes only saying that sh*t cause he called me right after I woke up yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont know, Theres been a few people who said your voice sounds Raspy...


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

What is the big deal about you K? I mean why does everyone hit on you? I don't see the big deal.

PS. Send me a pic wink wink.









HAHA.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> I dont know, Theres been a few people who said your voice sounds Raspy...:rasp:
> [snapback]792527[/snapback]​


Believe what you want, its not going to change who I am.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

chiefkyle said:


> What is the big deal about you K? I mean why does everyone hit on you? I don't see the big deal.
> [snapback]792531[/snapback]​


Ive never shown my picture, with the exception of a few members. So they've built me up (in their heads) to be some super hot chick, when in reality Im far from it. Really I dont see the big deal either.

Although Peacock has managed quite nicely not to build me up that way.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

hahahaha you said goiter....


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Are you afraid people will make fun of you? Maybe Photoshop your pick?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Don't worry, my pic is on college humor like once a month. Not from shaming, just me being drunk and doing random things.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2004)

Serrapygo said:


> Truth be known, she's a booze hag. The raspy voice comes from chain smoking. Scraggly, greasy, gray hair, severe acne...
> [snapback]791699[/snapback]​










I knew we were always meant for each other.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Believe what you want, its not going to change who I am.
> [snapback]792542[/snapback]​


Well, What I belive...Your about 5'6'' Brownish/Blondeish Hair. Spunky. Dont seem like you put up with much Bullshit. Not afraid to voice your opinion.

BTW, do you really have a raspy voice, Drink beer and smoke Stogies??


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> Well, What I belive...Your about 5'6'' Brownish/Blondeish Hair. Spunky. Dont seem like you put up with much Bullshit. Not afraid to voice your opinion.
> 
> BTW, do you really have a raspy voice, Drink beer and smoke Stogies??
> [snapback]792687[/snapback]​


Im 5'9"









Spunky, now thats a new word







:laugh:

I dont think I have a raspy voice, but thats just my opinion and you really cant hear how you talk. I dont drink nor do I smoke.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

chiefkyle said:


> Are you afraid people will make fun of you? Maybe Photoshop your pick?
> [snapback]792561[/snapback]​


I like having some sort of privacy.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Im 5'9"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea, My voice sounds likie sh*t on phone answer machines and recorders.
Your a Tall one.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

MsNatt sounds so sexy


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Ive never shown my picture, with the exception of a few members. So they've built me up (in their heads) to be some super hot chick, when in reality Im far from it. Really I dont see the big deal either.
> 
> Although Peacock has managed quite nicely not to build me up that way.
> 
> ...


I didnt build sh*t up. I have seen enough pics to say you are


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

seriously though 
why dont u just post your pic and get it over with
or do u like all the attention you get from everyone here begging u for it


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Ive never shown my picture, with the exception of a few members. So they've built me up (in their heads) to be some super hot chick, when in reality Im far from it. Really I dont see the big deal either.
> 
> Although Peacock has managed quite nicely not to build me up that way.
> 
> ...


You are a troll.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Peacock said:


> You are a troll.
> [snapback]793523[/snapback]​


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Peacock said:


> You are a troll.
> [snapback]793523[/snapback]​


And you swear like that was a bad thing...behold the wrath of my ninja sword skills.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> And you swear like that was a bad thing...behold the wrath of my ninja sword skills.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*DRooooooLLlsss*

Drew and I lust over you.. the True Ninja woman!


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

or do u like all the attention you get from everyone here begging u for it

i think that,s the reason


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

damn too late...


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Wha how long has this begging to post her pic been going on for, i know its been going on since i first became a member almost a year ago...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Scooby said:


> Wha how long has this begging to post her pic been going on for, i know its been going on since i first became a member almost a year ago...
> [snapback]793859[/snapback]​


Going steady for almost 2 years as of next month


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Peacock said:


> *DRooooooLLlsss*
> 
> Drew and I lust over you.. the True Ninja woman!
> [snapback]793791[/snapback]​


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

chiefkyle said:


> PS. Send me a pic wink.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What?!? You want Wink(yee's) picture for







-purposes?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I feel dirty


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Peacock said:


> *DRooooooLLlsss*
> 
> Drew and I lust over you.. the True Ninja woman!
> [snapback]793791[/snapback]​


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

she'll never post her pic and its kinda cool shes like the sh*t to all us flies lmao,cats here want to se her so bad they keep coming back!!! thats why we have over 6000 members lol

p.s. ill see her 1 day for god sake were in same city its bound to happen, i can see it now, im walkin in the mall or at an lfs , or albertsons just minding my business looking so good im my bronze smooth colored skin, she'll look and say, " i swear if i didnt know better thats "toffee" from p fury and god damn hes even better looking in person than that pic , i have to say something i mean look at him, hes pefect in every way , look at that skin, those sideburns, hes so well managed, omg hes walking this way, he just passed me and he doesnt know who i am but omfg he smells so good , i have to say something" then she'll ask me what time it is and ill answer and then she'll be like " look at his lips god they look beautiful" and finally she'll say whats ur name ill tell her jerome, and she'll probe alittle longer and she'll tell me shes karen and ill say im glad ive finally seen you and ill take a pic and not shjow any of you bastards muah muah muah!!!!!! lmao


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

thoroughbred said:


> she'll never post her pic and its kinda cool shes like the sh*t to all us flies lmao,cats here want to se her so bad they keep coming back!!! thats why we have over 6000 members lol
> p.s. ill see her 1 day for god sake were in same city its bound to happen, i can see it now, im walkin in the mall or at an lfs , or albertsons just minding my business looking so good im my bronze smooth colored skin, she'll look and say, " i swear if i didnt know better thats "toffee" from p fury and god damn hes even better looking in person than that pic , i have to say something i mean look at him, hes pefect in every way , look at that skin, those sideburns, hes so well managed, omg hes walking this way, he just passed me and he doesnt know who i am but omfg he smells so good , i have to say something" then she'll ask me what time it is and ill answer and then she'll be like " look at his lips god they look beautiful" and finally she'll say whats ur name ill tell her jerome, and she'll probe alittle longer and she'll tell me shes karen and ill say im glad ive finally seen you and ill take a pic and not shjow any of you bastards muah muah muah!!!!!! lmao
> [snapback]795046[/snapback]​


ROFL


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

thoroughbred said:


> she'll never post her pic and its kinda cool shes like the sh*t to all us flies lmao,cats here want to se her so bad they keep coming back!!! thats why we have over 6000 members lol
> p.s. ill see her 1 day for god sake were in same city its bound to happen, i can see it now, im walkin in the mall or at an lfs , or albertsons just minding my business looking so good im my bronze smooth colored skin, she'll look and say, " i swear if i didnt know better thats "toffee" from p fury and god damn hes even better looking in person than that pic , i have to say something i mean look at him, hes pefect in every way , look at that skin, those sideburns, hes so well managed, omg hes walking this way, he just passed me and he doesnt know who i am but omfg he smells so good , i have to say something" then she'll ask me what time it is and ill answer and then she'll be like " look at his lips god they look beautiful" and finally she'll say whats ur name ill tell her jerome, and she'll probe alittle longer and she'll tell me shes karen and ill say im glad ive finally seen you and ill take a pic and not shjow any of you bastards muah muah muah!!!!!! lmao
> [snapback]795046[/snapback]​


that's a great fantasy

my penis is bigger than yours


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

thoroughbred said:


> she'll never post her pic and its kinda cool shes like the sh*t to all us flies lmao,cats here want to se her so bad they keep coming back!!! thats why we have over 6000 members lol
> p.s. ill see her 1 day for god sake were in same city its bound to happen, i can see it now, im walkin in the mall or at an lfs , or albertsons just minding my business looking so good im my bronze smooth colored skin, she'll look and say, " i swear if i didnt know better thats "toffee" from p fury and god damn hes even better looking in person than that pic , i have to say something i mean look at him, hes pefect in every way , look at that skin, those sideburns, hes so well managed, omg hes walking this way, he just passed me and he doesnt know who i am but omfg he smells so good , i have to say something" then she'll ask me what time it is and ill answer and then she'll be like " look at his lips god they look beautiful" and finally she'll say whats ur name ill tell her jerome, and she'll probe alittle longer and she'll tell me shes karen and ill say im glad ive finally seen you and ill take a pic and not shjow any of you bastards muah muah muah!!!!!! lmao
> [snapback]795046[/snapback]​


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

hmmmmm ooooookk some one has a high opinion of themselves.

anyway guys karen doesnt wanna be belittled to all you little boys who just want to


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

slckr69 said:


> hmmmmm ooooookk some one has a high opinion of themselves.
> anyway guys karen doesnt wanna be belittled to all you little boys who just want to
> 
> 
> ...


You're out of your element, Donnie.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

whos Donnie?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

slckr69 said:


> whos Donnie?
> [snapback]795055[/snapback]​


Donnie Wahlberg, Marky Mark's brother


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

ohhhh .. darn i was hoping for donnie darko.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

slckr69 said:


> ohhhh .. darn i was hoping for donnie darko.
> [snapback]795059[/snapback]​


What about Donnie Brasco ? Al Pacino's in that movie and he's the man


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

its a good movie.. but christipher watkins would kick al pacino's ass christopher is the Pimp of the Nation ,, right up there with hank williams jr


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

slckr69 said:


> its a good movie.. but christipher watkins would kick al pacino's ass christopher is the Pimp of the Nation ,, right up there with hank williams jr
> [snapback]795071[/snapback]​


OK I know Hank Williams is that ******* who sings for MNF but who the hell is Christpher Watkins ?


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

walken?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

There's Christopher Watkins

http://www.us.imdb.com/name/nm1192833/

so why the hell would he kick Pacino's ass ?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> she'll never post her pic and its kinda cool shes like the sh*t to all us flies lmao,cats here want to se her so bad they keep coming back!!! thats why we have over 6000 members lol
> p.s. ill see her 1 day for god sake were in same city its bound to happen, i can see it now, im walkin in the mall or at an lfs , or albertsons just minding my business looking so good im my bronze smooth colored skin, she'll look and say, " i swear if i didnt know better thats "toffee" from p fury and god damn hes even better looking in person than that pic , i have to say something i mean look at him, hes pefect in every way , look at that skin, those sideburns, hes so well managed, omg hes walking this way, he just passed me and he doesnt know who i am but omfg he smells so good , i have to say something" then she'll ask me what time it is and ill answer and then she'll be like " look at his lips god they look beautiful" and finally she'll say whats ur name ill tell her jerome, and she'll probe alittle longer and she'll tell me shes karen and ill say im glad ive finally seen you and ill take a pic and not shjow any of you bastards muah muah muah!!!!!! lmao
> [snapback]795046[/snapback]​


When money grows on trees.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> When money grows on trees.
> [snapback]795635[/snapback]​


well look outside baby i see benjis on that palmtree!!!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Donnie Wahlberg, Marky Mark's brother
> [snapback]795056[/snapback]​


Nah, I think he meant "Shut the f*ck up" Donnie...


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

so. did i miss aything cool?


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

BAMBINO said:


> so. did i miss aything cool?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just another thread about msnatt's pic, its all the same.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

so was it really up to date and legit?








did it look like janet reno?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Drew said:


> just another thread about msnatt's pic, its all the same.
> [snapback]795903[/snapback]​


Yup people wishing they could get it for Christmas :laugh:


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

whos donnie.. my name isnt donnie


----------

